# The stork was here again :)



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 13, 2008)

hhmmm the 2008 foal thread is gone from the pinned section!




but the 2008 foals are still coming...

look what i found Saturday morning






so hard to take pictures in the dark, i got three of her butt!

Sunday in the daylight was much better!!



















































her daddy is the jack in my avatar, my Marshall Dillon. his first two babies were gray like their mamas but he seems to have put his color stamp on this little girl!

trying to figure a name, what do you think of Matilda?


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my, what a beautiful little girl, congrats on her birth to you and her momma.

I like Matilda!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2008)

O my goodness! What an adorable fuzzy wuzzy! And mom is very pretty too!


----------



## twister (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh she is sooo cute and cuddly, I would like to pick her up and kiss her little nose



I like the name Matilda.

Yvonne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 13, 2008)

Matilda is a perfect name. She is sure a cutie and and soft and fuzzy looking. Looks like you could just squeeze her.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 13, 2008)

Awwww Susan, what a cutie patootie.



I like the name Matilda too. CONGRATS. Corinne


----------



## minimule (Oct 14, 2008)

Susan she's gorgeous! Too bad Kilroy doesn't like donkey girls.



She's a really good looking little girl.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Oct 14, 2008)

Susan, that little girl is just to cute to stay there with you. You can send her to me anytime you want!!



I have a soft spot for the name Matilda, as it was my mom's name. Everyone called her Tillie.. Seriously, you should just send her to me!!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh she's a cutie!!!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 14, 2008)

MiniforFaith said:


> Susan, that little girl is just to cute to stay there with you. You can send her to me anytime you want!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a soft spot for the name Matilda, as it was my mom's name. Everyone called her Tillie.. Seriously, you should just send her to me!!


well she IS for sale...


----------



## lippylou (Oct 26, 2008)

She is gorgeous, actually they are both beauties...you are very lucky! I would love to have babies but I could never sell them, and I really don't have the room for tons of them. You are so lucky!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 26, 2008)

Susan, congrats!! Matilda is adorable!! Mama is gorgeous too, and I do think she bears a resemblance to her handsome daddy as well





Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Bonny (Oct 27, 2008)

How very cute! I love the fuzzyness!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Oct 27, 2008)

Just adorable! Congrats!


----------



## fancyappy (Oct 28, 2008)

Just adorable!. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 30, 2008)

What a sweet little babydoll!! I want to just (((HUG))) her up!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 19, 2008)

i have to tell you this is one sweet donkey... but she changed her name. she wants to be Madeline



so we will save Matilda for another try...


----------

